
Fuck Cancer - SubiculumCode
That is all.
======
melling
It has been 12 years since the Last Lecture. Imagine what we could have
accomplished in those 12 years if we had really tried.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Lecture](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Lecture)

Here’s the video:

[https://youtu.be/ji5_MqicxSo](https://youtu.be/ji5_MqicxSo)

A few trillion in wars, a few trillion in bailouts... it would have be great
if cancer(s) at least became manageable.

------
ddingus
Word, that is all.

Hard news for any of us. Find others who you can draw energy from, talk to. It
helps.

~~~
SubiculumCode
Thanks. Friend in her early forties stage 4 kidney cancer. Too young. Our
other friend died last year from another type cancer, also in his early
forties. So yeah.

------
misanthropian00
Reminds me of Radicalized by Corey Doctorow. The short story of that name
within the collection of stories by that name.

------
opendomain
I just found out I have cancer.

i am completely numb.

~~~
SubiculumCode
my best thoughts and wishes to you opendomain. Sincerely.

“I wish it need not have happened in my time," said Frodo. "So do I," said
Gandalf, "and so do all who live to see such times. But that is not for them
to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given
us.”

